# Costume Ideas??



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw this one. I thought it was way cute. Little bo peep.


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

How about DEVIL and ANGEL.or this one is cute.


----------



## crzyhrse (Jan 24, 2012)

My daughters horse is pure black and these costumes all require white horses. Sorry but these do not help. Thanks Anyway :/


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

There are black sheep and black poodles. But I did see an awsome picture that would be great for a black horse. It'll be hard, but way worth it.
A sketeton horse and a nurse or tech.


----------



## chaseranya (Jan 6, 2012)

I just found this one.


----------



## Horselover1215 (Jan 23, 2012)

I did a show where we dressed up like pirates. My horse got an eyepatch,a hat,and a few other things. It was a while back so I don't remember that well.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

In the past I've dressed up as an Indian with my appaloosa mare, That was a fun costume!


----------

